# pen drive



## berthani (May 25, 2010)

How to boot the computers from the pen drive? Some people are saying that we can boot our pen drives. I am having an doubt whether it is possible or not. If it give me the procedure or a brief explanation about how to boot the system from pendrive.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

Stick the pen in, boot computer, select to boot from pendrive. That's the procedure.

Mind you not all BIOS' allow to boot from a USB stick. Most modern BIOS' do but you may have an old machine.


----------



## klanger (May 25, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Mind you not all BIOS' allow to boot from a USB stick. Most modern BIOS' do but you may have an old machine.



Not available in intel-macbooks.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

klanger said:
			
		

> Not available in intel-macbooks.



They don't even have a BIOS


----------



## phoenix (May 25, 2010)

@OP:  It most definitely is possible to boot from a USB flash drive.  I do this at home, running FreeBSD 8-STABLE off a 2 GB Cruzer MicroDrive.  It's connected to a USB2 port on a generic/el-cheapo P4 system.  I've also done it with generic AMD Sempron systems, eeePC 701 and 1005H systems, and a handful of other random machines.

It requires USB Mass Storage support in the BIOS and the OS (which pretty much everything made in the last 3 years supports).


----------

